# Orden des wahren Wissens sucht!



## Dinsche1910 (9. Mai 2017)

Die Gilde "Orden des wahren Wissens" besteht bereits seit 2015.
Wir möchten wieder aktiv das Level-Stopp-Erlebnis vorantreiben und suchen dafür weitere Unterstützung.

Infos: 
Gilde: Orden des wahren Wissens
Franktion: Allianz
Server: Lordaeron / Tichondrius (PVE)
Aktueller Levelstop: 80
Alter: egal, ein Großteil ist 30+

Ansprechpartner: 
- Sverker-Lordaeron
- Ellariya-Lordaeron
- Arîânâ-Lordaeron

Homepage: 
http://wowgilden.net/orden-des-wahren-wissens

Unser Fokus liegt im jeweiligen Content auf Questen, Erfolge nachholen, Instanzen & Raids besuchen, Ruf und Berufe skillen. Alles ist natürlich keine Pflicht, jeder darf und soll seinen Fokus auf das legen, was am meisten Spass macht.

Wir legen Wert auf eine intakte und hilfsbereite Gildengemeinschaft. Jeder kann / soll / darf sich einbringen. Daher versorgen wir uns auch komplett selbst. Da viele von uns berufstätig sind oder noch anderweitige Verpflichtungen haben, spielt sich das meiste Gildenleben ingame abends oder am Wochenende ab. Real Life geht natürlich immer vor. Für uns steht der Spass am gemeinsamen Spiel im Vordergrund, nicht die höchste DPS oder das BIS item.

Alle Klassen/Rassen sind erlaubt (außer der Dämonenjäger). Hauptsache es macht euch Spass!

&#8203;Ihr müsst keine Erfahrung in Level-Stopp Projekten haben. Einfach Spass daran, den alten Content neu und ausführlich zu erleben. Auch Wiedereinsteiger und Anfänger sind herzlich willkommen. 

Unsere Regeln und weitere Infos zur Gilde findet ihr auf unserer Website. Ein kleiner Auszug hiervon:

- 4 Twinkplätze
- Als Gildengruppe freigespielte Instanzen (Gildenerfolg Voraussetzung) dürfen über das &#8222;Suche-Nach-Gruppe-Tool&#8220; betreten werden
- Raids werden nur Gildenintern betreten
- Das Tragen von Erbstücken/Accountgear ist nur bis maximal 10 Stufen vor unserem Levelstopp gestattet
- aktueller Berufsskill: Hauptberufe max. 450, Nebenberufe keine Beschränkung

Auf Facebook könnt ihr uns auch finden, ebenso gibt es eine WhatsApp Gruppe für die Mitglieder (freiwillig).

Falls wir euer Interesse geweckt haben, sprecht uns gerne ingame an oder hinterlasst eine Bewerbung in unserem Forum.


----------

